# عاجل.. عاجل.. ارهابيون يحتجزون رهائن في كنيسة سيدة النجاة ببغداد



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

صورة لكنيسة سيدة النجاة


قالت مصادر امنية عراقية في بغداد إن مجموعة مسلحة قامت مساء اليوم بتفجير عدد من العبوات الناسفة امام مدخل كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في الكرادة الشرقية ببغداد واضاف المصدر ان المسلحين اقتحموا الكنيسة واحتجزوا المصلين فيها كرهائن خلال اداء صلاة عصر الاحد هذا وتوجهت الى موقع الحدث قوة امنية عراقية لتطويق المنطقة وتحرير الرهائن 

وافاد مراسلنا في بغداد ان المسلحين الذين يحتجزون رهائن في كنيسة سيدة النجاة ببغداد يطالبون بإطلاق سراح المعتقلين لتنظيم القاعدة في العراق ومصر وقال المراسل ان المسلحين هددوا بقتل الرهائن في حال اقتحام الاجهزة الامنية للكنيسة  

خلال اتصال للخاطفين مع قناة البغدادية قالت القناة في خبر عاجل ان الخاطفين يتحدثون باللغة العربية الفصحى وينسبون انفسهم الى ما يسمى بدولة العراق الاسلامية

عن موقع عشتار tv


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

قال الناطق الرسمي بخطة فرض القانون في بغداد اللواء قاسم عطا ان اجتماعا امنيا طارئا يعقد الان بين وزارتي الدفاع والامن والداخلية والقادة الامنيين لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة بشان كنيسة سيدة النجاة المحتجزة من قبل مسلحين
وقال عطا في تصريح خاص لموقع "عنكاوا كوم" ان القوات الامنية تحاول اقتحام الكنيسة وانها تمكنت بالفعل من دخول بعض اجزائها، مشيرا الى ان الوضع تحت السيطرة وان كان المسلحون لازالوا في داخل الكنيسة.

في السياق ذاته، قال المعاون البطريركي شليمون وردوني في حديث خاص للموقع "نحاول ان ندخل الكنيسة لكن ذلك غير مسموح"، واضاف "هناك معلومات لسنا متاكدين منها تقول ان طفلة قد قتلت في الحادث".


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عنكاوا كوم – بغداد - خاص

قال السكرتير العام للحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي يونادم كنا ان المسلحين الذين يحاصرون كنيسة سيدة النجاة يهددون بنسف الكنيسة وقتل جميع الرهائن فيها فيما كشف عن اطلاق سراح 19 من المحتجزين ولا يزال هناك قرابة الـ 60 – 70 رهينة اخرى ما زالوا محتجزين.

واضاف كنا في تصريح خاص لموقع "عنكاوا كوم" ان هناك شخص من الرهائن قد لقي حتفه لا يعرف ان كان طفل ام لا فيما اصيب اربعة اخرون بجروح ولا زال المسلحون يحتجزون قس في مبنى الكنيسة.

منقول عن موقع عنكاوا


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا  يكون معاهم  ويرفع عنهم  
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

طائرات عسكرية تحلق بشكل مكثف فوق المنطقة و اخلاء منازل مجاور الكنيسة تحسبا من تفجيرها من قبل الارهابيين و انباء عن انتشال جثث امرائتين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يحميهم ويحفظهم *


----------



## اليعازر (31 أكتوبر 2010)

على ذمة وكالات الأنباء....

تم تحرير الرهائن المحتجزين داخل كنيسة سيدة النجاة.


الشكر للرب


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انباء عن ان
القوات الامنية تقتحم الكنيسة و تحرر الرهائن و مقتل جميع الارهابيين
العملية دامت تقريبا 4 ساعات وكان من المحتجزين نساء و اطفال


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انباء عن استشهاد احد القساوسة خلال عملية تحرير الرهائن


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عن فضائية الفرات العراقية
مسؤول قوات التدخل السريع يقول انه مايزال عدد من الارهابيين يحتجزون عدد من الارهائن في مبنى تابع للكنيسة


----------



## حمورابي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية
هذه ألأخبار كلها أكاذيب . 
يكذبون على الناس . اللواء قاسم عطا . لايفترق عن سعيد الصحاف . 
لايوجد لاتحرير للرهائن ولابطيخ . 
إن لم يتدخل الله ( الكل باطل وقبض الريح ) 

*


----------



## antonius (31 أكتوبر 2010)

حصيلة العملية الارهابية في كنيسة سيدة النجاة:
قتل 5 مسلحين و12 مواطنين واصابة 36 اخرين بجروح


عنكاوا كوم – بغداد – خاص


قال مدير المكتب الاعلامي للواء قاسم عطا المسؤول عن خطة فرض القانون في بغداد ان النتائج النهائية للعملية الارهابية التي حصلت اليوم في كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك هي، مقتل خمسة من المسلحين الذين هاجموا الكنيسة و12 اخرين بالاضافة الى اصابة 36 شخص بجروح مختلفة.

سنوافيكم بتفاصيل اكثر حال وصولها


----------



## alpha&omega (31 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ذي صلة 

عاجل بيان تهديد للكنيسة المصرية

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=412330#post412330


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

alpha&#969 قال:


> موضوع ذي صلة
> 
> عاجل بيان تهديد للكنيسة المصرية
> 
> color]http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=412330#post412330




*هذه هى عقيدة محمد الشيطانية*


----------

